# Something really PI**ED me off today!



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys funny little story.
I came home from work with the full intention of washing my motor as it was a nice day.
So I set everything up and snowfoamed my car. I left it to dwell and went inside to fill my buckets up and make a drink.

I came back outside and was greated with this fking Mobility scooter in front of my car. Never seen this before outside my house in my life.

Nearly the whole road was free and he/she decided to park it there!

So what would you do?

You know what I did? I tried to move it, but couldnt! It weighed a ton.
So I jumped on it (lol what a site for the neighbors) and released the brake and rolled it down.

Now I was happy and ready to rinse he he 

It was either that or the scooter got drenched...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd have carried on regardless, their own fault for leaving it there.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

^^^agree^^^


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe they wanted it detailing.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

id of washed on as if it werent there


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

the scooter looks faster than your car :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Id hazard a guess that they parked it as close to whatever house they were visiting, being as its a *mobility scooter*?

I would have just carried on regardless, the seat looks easy enough to wipe down dry quickly afterwards, and a bit of water wont break it :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You must find it hard to get through a day if that upsets you so much. 

What is wrong with a disabled person parking their scooter next to the kerb they probably couldn't get the thing up? 

Do you think they got off and walked a mile to where they were going? 

If the road was that clear, why didn't you move your car a little if the space wasn't already enough? 

Some people just look to be offended.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Paintwork looks good on that scooter they probably parked it next to your car to show it up lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You must find it hard to get through a day if that upsets you so much.
> 
> What is wrong with a disabled person parking their scooter next to the kerb they probably could get the thing up?
> 
> ...


Bet it had no road tax disc........ (no im not taking the urine.)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/disabledpeople/healthandsupport/equipment/dg_179937


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate those bloody things. Most have lights, indicators and brake lights so should be registered, taxed and insured for the road but there not. Not to mention the hazard they cause on the roads as there is no test for them and they only travel a stupidly slow speeds. That one however appears to be taxed (behind the basket) so they are entitled to park where they like really, no different to somebody parking a motorbike in front of you. 

I'd just have got on with cleaning the car. Or knocked on the door of the house it was outside and ask them to move it a few metres I'm sure they would have obliged.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Bet it had no road tax disc........ (no im not taking the urine.)
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/disabledpeople/healthandsupport/equipment/dg_179937


You can see the road tax disc under the basket and what looks like a registration plate on the back.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Kerr said:


> You can see the road tax disc under the basket and what looks like a registration plate on the back.


they dont need reg. plates anyway, just a tax disk (which are free anyway for mobility scooters) :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just hope it dont belong to this guy or you would be screwed :lol:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You must find it hard to get through a day if that upsets you so much.
> 
> What is wrong with a disabled person parking their scooter next to the kerb they probably couldn't get the thing up?
> 
> ...


Theres always one, isnt there...?
Im the happiest person there is, but when u have foam on your car and ready to wash it but theres a obstruction, it kind of ticks you off (he/she must be blind too).

I couldnt go forwards because of the scooter and I couldnt reverse due to a skip behind. Plus my hose doesn't stretch too far as the outside tap is at the rear!

Where I work pal, the city is like Mobility heaven lol. Too many, and you have to look left and right before leaving the shop safely. So yes, they are a hazard and a child got knock down by one at the opposite where a school is near where I work.

But I managed with no problem so thanks for you concern.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You must find it hard to get through a day if that upsets you so much.
> 
> What is wrong with a disabled person parking their scooter next to the kerb they probably couldn't get the thing up?
> 
> ...


This ^^


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

you should have let one of the wheels down as a warning


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Should have swapped places, scaffolding = falling debris.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Shoulda snowfoamed it!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Theres always one, isnt there...?
> Im the happiest person there is, but when u have foam on your car and ready to wash it but theres a obstruction, it kind of ticks you off (he/she must be blind too).
> 
> I couldnt go forwards because of the scooter and I couldnt reverse due to a skip behind. Plus my hose doesn't stretch too far as the outside tap is at the rear!
> ...


One?

I bet the majority think you are over reacting.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont see the problem it doesnt look that close to your car lol. I was expecting it to be really close haha


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> I dont see the problem it doesnt look that close to your car lol. I was expecting it to be really close haha


It was close to my car, very close but the picture is when I have moved it.
Should of taken it before moving it...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> I couldnt go forwards because of the scooter and I couldnt reverse due to a skip behind. Plus my hose doesn't stretch too far as the outside tap is at the rear!
> 
> But I managed with no problem so thanks for you concern.





jd1982 said:


> It was close to my car, very close but the picture is when I have moved it.
> Should of taken it before moving it...


I thought you couldn't move?

There is enough space to rinse the car in the picture.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> One?
> 
> I bet the majority think you are over reacting.


I couldnt give a toss really pal, just making convo while waiting for my mate. But then if there wasnt any funny posts, sad posts, boring posts, happy post, good posts or charity posts, there would be no point of a forum, would there?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I thought you couldn't move?
> 
> There is enough space to rinse the car in the picture.


He said he took off the brake of the scooter and moved it forward not his car


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I thought you couldn't move?
> 
> There is enough space to rinse the car in the picture.


My god man, read the op!

I moved the scooter! Blind t**t.

Are you one of these people who like to nitpick at everything?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> He said he took off the brake of the scooter and moved it forward not his car


Cheers fella!
At least some people can read... :wave:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> I couldnt give a toss really pal, just making convo while waiting for my mate. But then if there wasnt any funny posts, sad posts, boring posts, happy post, good posts or charity posts, there would be no point of a forum, would there?


At the end of the day you did what you needed to do, If you left it were it was and it got wet there would of been problems, if it got dirty from spray off then there would be problems. If it happened to me I would be peed off as well all it would of took is one thing and you could damage it and there would be a probem


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Cheers fella!
> At least some people can read... :wave:


No worries would off peed me off as well :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's the one the lady stole all the Iru Bru with LOL


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> At the end of the day you did what you needed to do, If you left it were it was and it got wet there would of been problems, if it got dirty from spray off then there would be problems. If it happened to me I would be peed off as well all it would of took is one thing and you could damage it and there would be a probem


True, they arnt cheap either and all the electricals where on display. Dont think they are water proof.

But yeh, I could of snowfoamed it! Bet that would of looked good lol.
Polished it, waxed it and top it off with some megs endurance tyre stuff. Plus a magic tree


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> True, they arnt cheap either and all the electricals where on display. Dont think they are water proof.
> 
> But yeh, I could of snowfoamed it! Bet that would of looked good lol.
> Polished it, waxed it and top it off with some megs endurance tyre stuff. Plus a magic tree


Yeah but you get some right idiots washed a friends car and got snow foam on the neighbors car so I foamed it, dried it and but a bit of v7 on it. he came out and went nuts at me :doublesho How dare i wash his car???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> My god man, read the op!
> 
> I moved the scooter! Blind t**t.
> 
> Are you one of these people who like to nitpick at everything?


I apologise for the error but absolutely no need for the language.

I still see no need for this thread complaining bitterly about some disabled person who has done nothing wrong.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Good job no coppers on here,

You just admitted to moving a vehicle with No insurance, Taking a vehicle without the owners consent, LOL.......:thumb:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just because someone is disabled doesn't mean we should treat them any different right? Well then I would of equally been p*ss*d off if that was me. Unless of course people expect us to treat them as SPECIAL people. They are no different, and I am sure they would like to be thought of that way.

Edit:

This brings to mind this mobility scooter guy who uses the footpath in a busy town centre where I live, and he's doing at least 20mph I swear he could do some serious damage to people.......on the pavement ......nice!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I apologise for the error but absolutely no need for the language.
> 
> I still see no need for this thread complaining bitterly about some disabled person who has done nothing wrong.


I dont think the op is moaning about the fact that a disabled/old person used it and left it there, I belive he is moaning about the fact he got all set up and when he was ready to start there was this in the way which meant he had to stop and try and move it before he could start. I dont know any one that wouldnt get peed off after they have set something up and just about to start have to stop to sort something out and maybe if you cant sort it then you would have to stop and wait till later


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

P.A.D said:


> Good job no coppers on here,
> 
> You just admitted to moving a vehicle with No insurance, Taking a vehicle without the owners consent, LOL.......:thumb:


Now that would have made this a "funny" story.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I still see no need for this thread complaining bitterly about some disabled person who has done nothing wrong.


Just because the person has a scooter, doesn't mean they are disabled.

They could be old, fat, or fat and lazy, or, fat, old and lazy...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

The OP was very considerate moving the scooter. Certainly more considerate than the tossed that owns it. 

I'd have just drenched it - serves the owner right for being a berk.

Have had similar happen to me when trying to clean my car, so have zero sympathy for the scooter owner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You must find it hard to get through a day if that upsets you so much.
> 
> What is wrong with a disabled person parking their scooter next to the kerb they probably couldn't get the thing up?
> 
> ...


Get over yourself, mate. There's already too many people flying the disabled flag. Disabled people make up about 1% of the population. What about the other 99%. These vehicles need destroying!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CleanMe said:


> Get over yourself, mate. There's already too many people flying the disabled flag. Disabled people make up about 1% of the population. What about the other 99%. These vehicles need destroying!


I never realised the first picture was after he moved it. He didn't make it clear in the first post he had moved it by that stage and I thought the picture was to show how close it was at worst case scenario.

It was only later the OP explained he moved it before taking the picture.

We don't know what the circumstances of the scooter driver to assume they may or may not need the scooter.

Even still he parked in the middle of a public road where anyone is entitled to park. It looks a busy street too.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Am I seeing things or did the scooter owner get off from the left and into the road? Can still see the right armrest down.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Am I seeing things or did the scooter owner get off from the left and into the road? Can still see the right armrest down.


Might of been the op when he moved it forwad


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I cannot believe some of the insensitive comments in this thread, for sure as Neilos states there are those that cheat the system and ride these scooters when they could manage without, however there are many that are genuinely disabled, without knowing the person in question who are we to prejudge? The only decent thing to do is give the benefit of the doubt.

The OP could have shown a bit of respect and decency and placed the scooter back where it was after washing his car, this would have then been a non story.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> I cannot believe some of the insensitive comments in this thread, for sure as Neilos states there are those that cheat the system and ride these scooters when they could manage without, however there are many that are genuinely disabled, without knowing the person in question who are we to prejudge? The only decent thing to do is give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> The OP could have shown a bit of respect and decency and placed the scooter back where it was after washing his car, this would have then been a non story.


But there is still the point of it being where it was in the first place and I dont think the op said if he moved it back after he was finished


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> I cannot believe some of the insensitive comments in this thread, for sure as Neilos states there are those that cheat the system and ride these scooters when they could manage without, however there are many that are genuinely disabled, without knowing the person in question who are we to prejudge? The only decent thing to do is give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> The OP could have shown a bit of respect and decency and placed the scooter back where it was after washing his car, this would have then been a non story.


And also there is the point of thatit was parked in front of a vehicle that pays to use the road, what happens if the op needed to get some where in a rush? It would of been in the way of him moving his car?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> I cannot believe some of the insensitive comments in this thread, for sure as Neilos states there are those that cheat the system and ride these scooters when they could manage without, however there are many that are genuinely disabled, without knowing the person in question who are we to prejudge? The only decent thing to do is give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> The OP could have shown a bit of respect and decency and placed the scooter back where it was after washing his car, this would have then been a non story.


As far as I can see, he moved it a few feet by letting off the handbrake. I'm sure the driver wouldn't have noticed he had moved it. The original picture is it moved he says later.

It always was a non story to start with. Just he had to move a scooter a few feet.

I'm sure he could have chapped the door it parked outside to ask nicely too.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> Good job no coppers on here,
> 
> You just admitted to moving a vehicle with No insurance, Taking a vehicle without the owners consent, LOL.......:thumb:


My bro in-law is one and saw me do it. I wasnt taking it anywhre. He just laughed because of my OCD with the car and didnt blame me for doing it lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> And also there is the point of thatit was parked in front of a vehicle that pays to use the road, what happens if the op needed to get some where in a rush? It would of been in the way of him moving his car?


The scooter is entitled to use the road too.

I'm confused why the OP only moved it before he took the picture and only pointed out the picture was with the scooter moved after being challenged.

I thought the picture in the original post was to highlight how close it was and it was more than enough away.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> I dont think the op is moaning about the fact that a disabled/old person used it and left it there, I belive he is moaning about the fact he got all set up and when he was ready to start there was this in the way which meant he had to stop and try and move it before he could start. I dont know any one that wouldnt get peed off after they have set something up and just about to start have to stop to sort something out and maybe if you cant sort it then you would have to stop and wait till later


Thats is all true mate, but I wouldnt want the foam drying out on the car. The foam was already on the car and im sure he/she would of seen that too!
Plus I had other things to do aswell but wanted to get this out the way first.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is turning into a mystery.

Summary for the uneducated:

-OP posts thread about a mobility scooter parked in front of his vehicle when trying to wash.

-The pic OP posted was after he had moved the scooter further down by jumping on it and releasing the brake.

-People are confused why OP is complaining when pic shows scooter well out of the way

-OP responds by pointing out he took pic after moving scooter

-User rob3rto notices disabled person has left the scooter on the road side due to arm rest not being put back down


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The scooter is entitled to use the road too.
> 
> I'm confused why the OP only moved it before he took the picture and only pointed out the picture was with the scooter moved after being challenged.
> 
> I thought the picture in the original post was to highlight how close it was and it was more than enough away.


Ok the scooter is allowed to use the road but then you must be able to park in a safe place. What would you do if someone parked infront of your car in which you couldnt move your car?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

CleanMe said:


> Get over yourself, mate. There's already too many people flying the disabled flag. Disabled people make up about 1% of the population. What about the other 99%. These vehicles need destroying!


Thanks again bro! At least some people on the same wavelength.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> My bro in-law is one and saw me do it. I wasnt taking it anywhre. He just laughed because of my OCD with the car abd didnt blame me for doing it lol.


Only having a giggle dude.:thumb:

Having a bent copper in the family is always handy huh..........:lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AdnanKhan said:


> This thread is turning into a mystery.
> 
> Summary for the uneducated:
> 
> ...


may of been the op when he moved it?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> Only having a giggle dude.:thumb:
> 
> Having a bent copper in the family is always handy huh..........:lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Ok the scooter is allowed to use the road but then you must be able to park in a safe place. What would you do if someone parked infront of your car in which you couldnt move your car?


I'm sure the OP when he parked in front of the skip left a little behind to manoeuvre.

My ex stayed on a busy street with on street parking. Cramming in small spaces is all part of on street parking.

It really was a pain and I hated leaving my car there.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm sure the OP when he parked in front of the skip left a little behind to manoeuvre.
> 
> My ex stayed on a busy street with on street parking. Cramming in small spaces is all part of on street parking.
> 
> It really was a pain and I hated leaving my car there.


Same as the op then :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

This is getting really serious now, lets get the police involved for Kerrs sake so that we can get the OP arrested and sent down for 5 years for moving a disabled buggy:lol:
Kempe can be the defending brief and Kerr can play the part of the CPS...:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im up for that


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

S63 said:


> I cannot believe some of the insensitive comments in this thread, for sure as Neilos states there are those that cheat the system and ride these scooters when they could manage without, however there are many that are genuinely disabled, without knowing the person in question who are we to prejudge? The only decent thing to do is give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> The OP could have shown a bit of respect and decency and placed the scooter back where it was after washing his car, this would have then been a non story.


I couldnt release the brake and pushed it back up. It weighs a ton and would of ran into a car further down the road and smashed it up. Plus i parked out outside the right house for a start. I saw the person later (woman) and she apologised and so did I for moving it. But she was walking normally...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

jd1982 said:


> I couldnt release the brake and pushed it back up. It weighs a ton and would of ran into a car further down the road and smashed it up. Plus i parked out outside the right house for a start. I saw the person later (woman) and she apologised and so did I for moving it. But she was walking normally...


Ah, now the story is complete, should have said in the first place


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Same as the op then :lol:


It was a nightmare but you have to accept that living in built up areas.

Quite often you couldn't get a space as the council sold far more permits than spaces.

Everyone knew they had to squeeze in and dare take up a few extra inches and you would be the main discussion on the next neighbourhood watch meeting.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> I couldnt release the brake and pushed it back up. It weighs a ton and would of ran into a car further down the road and smashed it up. Plus i parked out outside the right house for a start. I saw the person later (woman) and she apologised and so did I for moving it. But she was walking normally...


Was it her off Benidorm dude?......:lol:

Should be reported to DHSS for spamming the system.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> Ah, now the story is complete, should have said in the first place


Me and my client will settle for 20 pints and a packet of crisps each :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> Ok the scooter is allowed to use the road but then you must be able to park in a safe place. What would you do if someone parked infront of your car in which you couldnt move your car?


I did say in the op. 'what would you do'...


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> Only having a giggle dude.:thumb:
> 
> Having a bent copper in the family is always handy huh..........:lol::lol:


He he, hes just posted on facebook he mite get a speed ticket to after coming back from cleathorpes...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

......


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> I did say in the op. 'what would you do'...


I would of moved it and clamped it :lol: Na I would of done the same as you :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm sure the OP when he parked in front of the skip left a little behind to manoeuvre.
> 
> My ex stayed on a busy street with on street parking. Cramming in small spaces is all part of on street parking.
> 
> It really was a pain and I hated leaving my car there.


Yep, too true!
Thats what you get for living in Hillsborough! At the bottom of the road you need permits now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Theres always one, isnt there...?
> Im the happiest person there is, but when u have foam on your car and ready to wash it but theres a obstruction, it kind of ticks you off (he/she must be blind too).





jd1982 said:


> I couldnt release the brake and pushed it back up. It weighs a ton and would of ran into a car further down the road and smashed it up. Plus i parked out outside the right house for a start. I saw the person later (woman) and she apologised and so did I for moving it. But she was walking normally...


Here am I nit picking again.

Just a few posts ago you didn't know it was a women. Know you do.

You took a picture to show us how close it was but when challenged you explained afterwards you only took a picture after moving it.

Are you sure you kind of realise the first post was over the top and now you are saving face?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> My ex stayed on a busy street with on street parking. Cramming in small spaces is all part of on street parking.
> 
> It really was a pain and I hated leaving my car there.


15 years of getting dents, scratches and dings from poor parking required action, the cones done the trick.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> 15 years of getting dents, scratches and dings from poor parking required action, the cones done the trick.


I feel sorry for that Merc driver you've boxed in. :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I feel sorry for that Merc driver you've boxed it. :lol:


The S500 was my workhorse


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

spursfan said:


> This is getting really serious now, lets get the police involved for Kerrs sake so that we can get the OP arrested and sent down for 5 years for moving a disabled buggy:lol:
> Kempe can be the defending brief and Kerr can play the part of the CPS...:thumb:


I was tempted to take a photo with me on it. That wouldnt of gone down too well. But then again, im not that disrespectful!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Here am I nit picking again.
> 
> Just a few posts ago you didn't know it was a women. Know you do.
> 
> ...


There is neally 2 hours 45 minutes from the time the post started and my client said about the woman more than enough time for her to do what she was doing

And there is no snow foam on the chair which would be evident if my client hadnt moved the scooter


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> There is neally 2 hours 45 minutes from the time the post started and my client said about the woman more than enough time for her to do what she was doing
> 
> And there is no snow foam on the chair which would be evident if my client hadnt moved the scooter


English law doesn't apply in Scotland.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> English law doesn't apply in Scotland.


What law? law of physics :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can we add a further charge? Two wheels on the pavement, a certain ticket in some streets, plus more pics are required to see if enough space has been allowed for wheelchair access and no risk to the partially sighted.

May have to be adjourned til Monday awaiting key witnesses.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> My god man, read the op!
> 
> I moved the scooter! Blind t**t.
> 
> Are you one of these people who like to nitpick at everything?


Na.. the wife's on this week, so who else to take frustration rather than hurting his wrist!:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> There is neally 2 hours 45 minutes from the time the post started and my client said about the woman more than enough time for her to do what she was doing
> 
> And there is no snow foam on the chair which would be evident if my client hadnt moved the scooter





kempe said:


> What law? law of physics :lol:


He foamed it before she parked. :lol:

Physics goes out the window after a few pints. Well until gravity makes you fall.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Here am I nit picking again.
> 
> Just a few posts ago you didn't know it was a women. Know you do.
> 
> ...


I didnt know until alot later pal?

I should of taken pics before I moved it, then I would of got other answers than all the questions thrown at me... But in the op I said 'what would you do'? The same as me or just leave it there to get wet?

I took a picture to show you what I did! Not how close it was...

At the end of the day THE MOBILITY SCOOTER DIDNT GET WET!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> Can we add a further charge? Two wheels on the pavement, a certain ticket in some streets, plus more pics are required to see if enough space has been allowed for wheelchair access and no risk to the partially sighted.
> 
> May have to be adjourned til Monday awaiting key witnesses.


My client was with the car at all times and it wasnt left for any amount of time that wouldnt result in any tickets/fines being left. But then he couldnt move his vichle as there was a scooter blooking him from moving his car there is no evidence that says that the car wasnt parked back on the road with all 4 wheels touching the road after the picture was taken


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> He foamed it before she parked. :lol:
> 
> Physics goes out the window after a few pints. Well until gravity makes you fall.


Wheels would be wet and there would be trails left on the floor :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> There is neally 2 hours 45 minutes from the time the post started and my client said about the woman more than enough time for her to do what she was doing
> 
> And there is no snow foam on the chair which would be evident if my client hadnt moved the scooter


Laughing my **** off!
Whos paying to court costs now?
The woman on benifits with legal aid lol...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Wheels would be wet and there would be trails left on the floor :thumb:


I thought you were defence?

Not supposed to land your client in it.

I'll call forensics.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

kempe said:


> My client was with the car at all times and it wasnt left for any amount of time that wouldnt result in any tickets/fines being left. But then he couldnt move his vichle as there was a scooter blooking him from moving his car there is no evidence that says that the car wasnt parked back on the road with all 4 wheels touching the road after the picture was taken


"blooking" him?

Your not a lawyer, your Inspector Clouseau


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Laughing my **** off!
> Whos paying to court costs now?
> The woman on benifits with legal aid lol...


Im doing it for free this is fun :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> "blooking" him?
> 
> Your not a lawyer, your Inspector Clouseau


You caught me oot :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

S63 said:


> Can we add a further charge? Two wheels on the pavement, a certain ticket in some streets, plus more pics are required to see if enough space has been allowed for wheelchair access and no risk to the partially sighted.
> 
> May have to be adjourned til Monday awaiting key witnesses.


Stop it! Im in stitches! :lol::lol::lol:

Thats what my bro said awhile back (few months) but if everone parked 'normally' no cars would get up or down the steeet. Especailly the bin men!!! Leaflets were out saying to do that to make way and not obstruct council wagons.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Case adjourned as i believe the op is "bull****ting"...


However, he can appeal so we can move from magistrate's to the crown court if need be?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> Can we add a further charge? Two wheels on the pavement, a certain ticket in some streets, plus more pics are required to see if enough space has been allowed for wheelchair access and no risk to the partially sighted.
> 
> May have to be adjourned til Monday awaiting key witnesses.





jd1982 said:


> Stop it! Im in stitches! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Thats what my bro said awhile back (few months) but if everone parked 'normally' no cars would get up or down the steeet. Especailly the bin men!!! Leaflets were out saying to do that to make way and not obstruct council wagons.


hahahahahaha :thumb: So the council posted to park on the path


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Case adjourned as i believe the op is "bull****ting"...
> 
> However, he can appeal so we can move from magistrate's to the crown court if need be?


We shall take that as slander


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> Wheels would be wet and there would be trails left on the floor :thumb:


The wheels never got touched. There was a gap between the distance from the curb and the wheels. The water and foam trickled passed them lol.

Ps the arm rest was already up. If anyone had sense they would of got out the pavement side instead of getting out onto the middle of the road.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive had enough of this thread now, the OP claims to have OCD, however bad the situation you don't park next to a skip and scaffolding , end of.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Only one thing for it.....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> Ive had enough of this thread now, the OP claims to have OCD, however bad the situation you don't park next to a skip and scaffolding , end of.


Where should they park when they live next door to that and they parked in front of there house?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Where should they park when they live next door to that and they parked in front of there house?


He should have pushed the scaffolding and skip up the street.

They don't have road tax.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

S63 said:


> Ive had enough of this thread now, the OP claims to have OCD, however bad the situation you don't park next to a skip and scaffolding , end of.


Unfortunately, thats my next door neighbor have her roof done. Alot of people own 3 cars per household and its difficult to even get parked outside your own home!
Im always at work when they start work so im not too concerned.

As for the scooter, I should of detailed it and then see what she would of said. Trim and tyre gel on the twist and go handle would of been fun lol.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Unfortunately, thats my next door neighbor have her roof done. Alot of people own 3 cars per household and its difficult to even get parked outside your own home!
> I alwsys at work when they start work so im not too concerned.
> 
> As for the scooter, I should of detailed it and then see what she would of said. Trim and tyre gel on the twist and go handle would of been fun lol.


I think we won :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> He should have pushed the scaffolding and skip up the street.
> 
> They don't have road tax.


Nope, but you have to pay £70 odd to be allowed to be put on the road. So there within there right unfortunately...
Not sure if you have to inform the council too?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

S63 said:


> Ive had enough of this thread now, the OP claims to have OCD, however bad the situation you don't park next to a skip and scaffolding , end of.


Not true...

If the op claimed to have the OCD VIRUS then under section act 32, page 58 it state's
" Any dw member claiming to have obtained part of,or the full virus.Then he or she will detail any form of transportation belonging to himself or her".

Flick forward to page 34,same act it state's,get this
"Any motability scooter's abandoned in or near his or her's is included, Unless he or she perform's a full correction on the said vehicle,then he or she has not came in contact nor has the ocd virus".


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Not true...
> 
> If the op claimed to have the OCD VIRUS then under section act 32, page 58 it state's
> " Any dw member claiming to have obtained part of,or the full virus.Then he or she will detail any form of transportation belonging to himself or her".
> ...


Love it :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Not true...
> 
> If the op claimed to have the OCD VIRUS then under section act 32, page 58 it state's
> " Any dw member claiming to have obtained part of,or the full virus.Then he or she will detail any form of transportation belonging to himself or her".
> ...


Absolutely p**sing myself here!:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Absolutely p**sing myself here!:lol:


You and me both


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

And which one is actually breaking the law OP or Mobility Scooter?.

Take it tongue in cheek please but one of them is


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the positive replies people!
As for my defence lawer 'kempe' you make me laugh! I owe you a pint!
Bloody hell, makes me think twice before posting up again lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Arthur Dent said:


> And which one is actually breaking the law OP or Mobility Scooter?.
> 
> Take it tongue in cheek please but one of them is


More to that question, who was parked there first...?


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Arthur Dent said:


> And which one is actually breaking the law OP or Mobility Scooter?.
> 
> Take it tongue in cheek please but one of them is


Both legal to be there I would have thought.

Scooter could may'be have parked further away but probably did'nt want to take up too much space and taking up another car space.

At the end of the day, No one hurt , No one's nose put out, Everyone happy.:thumb:

100+ posts.

EPIC..........


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> Both legal to be there I would have thought.
> 
> Scooter could may'be have parked further away but probably did'nt want to take up too much space and taking up another car space.
> 
> ...


If our lass came home from work and wasnt able to park up because of this scooter she would of gone ballistic!
Its bad enough with other cars nicking your spot, but a mobility scooter taking it. I would of been hitting my steering wheel big time!!!
But you have to laugh at this post now! Soooo much fun lol. :lol:


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/PDF/PMHO0307BMDX-E-E.pdf


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

kempe said:


> And also there is the point of thatit was parked in front of a vehicle that pays to use the road, what happens if the op needed to get some where in a rush? It would of been in the way of him moving his car?


If you have a job and pay tax you pay for the roads. Road tax was abolished years ago, the more you earn the more you pay. Vehical excise lisence does not pay for the roads.
I agree that the scooter should be parked with due care though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> Not true...
> 
> If the op claimed to have the OCD VIRUS then under section act 32, *page 58 it state's*
> " Any dw member claiming to have obtained part of,or the full virus.Then he or she will detail any form of transportation belonging to himself or her".
> ...


Sorry to add the OCD thing. How can you flick "forward from page 58 to page 34"

Shouldn't it be "flick back?"

Again, sorry, my OCD is kicking in....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No one likes a smart **** mr osborne


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'd have carried on regardless, their own fault for leaving it there.


Amen! I would have done the same, Their fault not yours at the end of the day.... Carry on if it gets wet and what!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Court adjourned untill Monday morning...

All rise..


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

i'd laugh if someone saw u on it and called the old bill thinking you were stealing it lmao !!!!!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Court adjourned untill Monday morning...
> 
> All rise..


I thought we have all done and dusted this lol.
All I will say in my defence 'i was there first' with snowfoam already on the car and she pulls up in her size 16s blind to see whats happening!

I refuse to pay any legal cost as she could of had a detail done but NEVER asked!
Should of taken a pic of her walking tho.

Cant believe this thread has been revived again lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Something that really pi**ed me off again!!!!
Sorry for the thread revive...

just snowfoamed the car, went in to fill the buckets and again look what decides to park right next to me!

What the hell is wrong with my road.










And look where they could of parked










Not being funny but there was no emergency!
Just a drop off!!!

Are we going to go through court action again lol.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

:lol: I'm too scared of upsetting any one to do anything so would of done my best to not get in conflict


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

OMG that just made my day! I think they always see you cleaning it and just want to pi** you off! haha


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Get yourself a drive like the one in citizen khan


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

He's not exactly going to park his nice clean Ambulance in your dirty, skanky wash water, is he....


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

First time I've seen this thread but I'm loving the o/p's outrage:thumb:.
Reckon you should have jetwashed the Ambulance.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Thread of the year!!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Tags. I'm bored of reading this. Can't believe I just wasted 13 pages of my life.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Russ and his BM said:


> Tags. I'm bored of reading this. Can't believe I just wasted 13 pages of my life.


Did you read it all? 
I only looked at the pictures. What happened?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Russ and his BM said:


> Tags. I'm bored of reading this. Can't believe I just wasted 13 pages of my life.


Unlucky chap


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

The golden thread award awaits. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

